# Teichheizung



## kwoddel (17. Sep. 2005)

Hallo
Da ich im Frühjahr meinen Koiteich (ca 55000) vergrößern möchte, habe ich beschlossen meine Koi etwas gutes zu tun und eventuell eine Teichheizung einbauen. Was für ein Wärmetauscher müßte es sein mit wieviel KW und wieviel würde er kosten?


----------



## olafkoi (17. Sep. 2005)

Hi Kwodel

Als erste einmal wie groß soll der Teich werden ? , dann die nächste Frage niedertemperatur oder hochtemperatur deine Zentralheizung ?
Wie weit ist der Weg zwischen Teich und ZH ?
Und als letzte Frage mit Steuerung sprich Temperaturregler oder ohne ?

Du siehst viele fragen und gegenfragen   

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Thorsten (18. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Ihr beiden,

mal so gefragt,warum soll ich einen Teich beheizen?

Macht das wirklich Sinn, oder werden die Koi bzw. Fische im allgemeinen nicht in Ihrer Winterruhe dadurch gestört?

Meiner Meinung nach, bleibt der "natürliche" Kreislauf auf der Strecke.

*Gibts hier noch mehr die Ihren Teich beheizen*?


----------



## olafkoi (18. Sep. 2005)

Moin Thorsten

Hast du am 16.07. geschlafen ??  
Na gut denn nocheinmal   

Bei Frank handelt es sich um ein Koiteich. Koi in Japan kennen die Witterungsumstände und nutzen diese auch zum Beginn der Laichzeit. 
In Japan lange heiße Sommer und kalte harte kurze Winter.
Mit einer Teichheizung kannst du die Temperaturschwankungen im Herbst und im Frühling ausgleichen indem du eine Heizkurve simulierst. Bei uns heutenacht 2,4 ° und das Wasser würdde ohne Heizung schnell von 22° letzte Woche auf 13° abkühlen    und dann kommen die Problme. Das Immunsystem vom Koi arbeitet ab ca 12° am besten ab >16° bei zu starken Tempschwankungen bricht das Immunsystem zum Teil ein und Parasiten haben feuer frei    Mit der TH verhindertst du den JOJO Effekt der Temp. also gesünder für die Koi.

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Thorsten (18. Sep. 2005)

Moin Olaf,

ne geschlafen habe ich nicht, ich war aber mit den netten Mädels beschäftigt   

Nun mal im ernst, wir haben hier nun mal keine Japanischen Verhältnisse!

Ich denke, daran müssen sich die Koi gewöhnen und wenn man sie nicht zu sehr "verhätschelt" sollte das doch auch gelingen.

Umso mehr Technik ich einsetze (dazu zähle ich auch die Teichheizung) , umso anfälliger werden Koi auch.

MEINE MEINUNG!  


Was meinen die anderen dazu??


----------



## olafkoi (18. Sep. 2005)

Re hi Thorsten 
und genau darum   
In Japan hat ein Teich wenn die Fischis draußen bleiben ein Paar Millionen ltr. Wasser und eine schnelle Eißdecke mit 1-2m Schnee druf also bessere Isolierung gibbt dat net  8) Diese Teiche haben im Winter immer noch Temperaturen um 12°-14° in der Tiefe  8) zeig mir mal wie du das hinkrichst ohne HZ.   
Nee spaß beiseite 
Denke mal an Frank seine Koi die er hat schätze Wert ca.10-25.000 € der persönliche wert mal wech und dann einen oder mehrere verlieren weil harter  Winter ? oder Bakterieller infect weil Imunsystem down ??

gruß

Olaf


----------



## Administrator (18. Sep. 2005)

Hallo ihr "Heizer"! ;-)

Also mich und sicher auch Kwoddel würde ja auchmal interessieren, wieviel KW man da braucht. Also was der Spass kostet? Vielleicht könnte man ja auch schon mit Solarer Kraft den Teich Temp-mäßig unterstützen. Denn wir haben ne 30KWp Solar-Stromanlage, und die ist trotz Schnee seltenst verschneit. Wobei man auch hier die Kosten im Auge behalten sollte, gleichwohl diese Variante eventuell auf Zeit besser abschneiden könnte...


----------



## sigfra (18. Sep. 2005)

Hallo zusammen...

also ich hab in meiner Filterkammer ne Teichheizung gleich mit eingebaut...nur zur Vorsicht.... einen Winter wurde geheizt... und letzten Winter nicht... und nach dem letzten Winter hatte ich mit meinen Koi auch keine Probleme...
übrigens ist es eine Heizung mit 6 KW... man kann damit schon die Temperatur halten... nur der Stromversorger freut sich... ist ja fast nicht zu bezahlen...


----------



## kwoddel (18. Sep. 2005)

Hallo
Ich möchte die Temp. nicht den ganzen Winter hochhalten. Von Oktober bis Mitte Dezember den Teich auf 18° und dann bis Anfang März soll der Teich ruhig ohne Heizung auskommen. Danach langsam wieder 0,5° pro Tag anheben bis 18° wieder.

@ Olaf 
Der Teich soll ca 55000 Liter haben , die Vorlauftemp. von der Heizung beträgt 60°, der Weg vom letzen Heizkörper bis zum Filter beträgt 18m, soll aber in Kunstoffrohr verlegt werden nd steuerung auf jedem Fall.


----------



## Annett (19. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Frank,

für den Fall, dass es bei uns mal noch zu einem richtigen Koiteich kommen sollte.... ist auch bei uns eine Heizung geplant.
Ich könnte mal unseren Installateur fragen, auf welche Kosten sich sowas beläuft. 
Er ist eh mind. 1-2x die Woche bei uns und macht an der Fußbodenheizung weiter.
Ob er aber weiß, wieviel KW für 55.000l Wasser bebraucht werden... weiß ich nicht.
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hatte ich ihm gegenüber aber die Möglichkeit einer Teichheizung schon erwähnt 
Unser Kessel läßt sich aber relativ einfach mit einem Rauchgasgebläse um einige KW nach oben powern, falls es nötig werden sollte.
Wenn er denn jemals ankommt


----------



## Thorsten (19. Sep. 2005)

ANNETT du jetzt auch   

Da soll nochmal einer sagen ich wäre eine Koinase...

Ganz ehrlich, soweit geht meine "Liebe" zu den Koi nicht, das ich denen auch noch eine Heizung einbaue.

Allerdings halte ich das auch nicht für nötig... man möge mir verzeihen


----------



## Annett (20. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

ja.. wir auch  irgendwann mal...........

Aber, das was Du bei Euch "Winter" nennst, fällt hier unter "kurzer Wintereinbruch"! Mit unseren richtigen Wintertemperaturen kannst Du eh nicht mithalten.
Aber das rauf und runter der Temp. im Frühjahr und Herbst... dass hast selbst Du in Deinem Teich ;-)
Und die sind in meinen Augen das Hauptproblem!
Fische sind nun mal wechselwarme Tiere, können also keine eigene Wärme produzieren...haben keine konstante Körpertemperatur...
Wenn sie innerhalb von 24h Temperatursprünge von 10° oder mehr  mitmachen sollen... na dann "Gute Nacht".
Viele Koihalter bekommen genau dann Probleme.

Du weißt selbst, wie langsam man bei kranken Fischen die Wassertemp. erhöhen soll!
Und wenn ich einen Teich habe, mit Koi (eigentlich egal ob teuer oder nicht), dann möchte ich nicht ständig einen Tierarzt aufm Hof haben. Um mehr geht es mir dabei nicht.
Und da wir definitiv keine Öl- oder Gasheizung haben werden...  (das war bei uns aber schon zu Beginn der Bauplanung absolut klar)
(ich habe übrigens gehört: Öl war die letzten Jahre angeblich nicht im Sommer, sondern im Januar/Februar am günstigsten, weil alle ihre Tanks im Sommer befüllen...aber dieses Mal ist vielleicht "alles anders"  )

Viele Grüße aus dem kalten Osten!

Annett, die immer schnell friert...


----------



## bonsai (24. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Kwoddel,
so ganz überraschend kommt die Überlegung deinen neuen Koiteich mit einer Heizung zu versehen nicht. Du hattest bei Olaf sowas schon angedeutet.

Bei deiner Frage nach dem zu verwendenden Mauermaterial hatte ich deshalb schon auf die Iso-Steine verwiesen. Hab mal ein Link eingefügt. Diese Burschen sind echte Profis, stehen auf dem Gebiet des Koiteichbaus sicher auf der gleichen Stufe wie Naturagart auf ihrem Gebiet. Eigenleistung kannerbracht werden, Individualplanungen sind trotz des Angebots an Modul-Teichen die Regel.
http://www.shop.teichbau-logistik.de/

Deine Fragen nach dem zu erwartenden Verbrauch einer Heizung lassen sich natürlich nicht beanworten, da jedes Jahr andere Klimabedingungen herrschen und sich deshalb präzise Aussagen auf das Niveau von Kaffeesatzlesen begeben.
Ich halte es daher für wichtig, sich bereits bei der Planung des Teiches sehr  ausführlich mit den Möglichkeiten der Energie- Einsparung zu befassen.
Eine Möglichkeit der Teichabdeckung solltest Du unbedingt mit einplanen. Im Poolbau gibt es doch die Möglichkeit abends den Teich mit Folie automatisch abzudecken. So etwas in der Art solltest Du auch nutzen, so wird verhindert, dass die über die Heizung zugeführte Energie in der kalten Nacht sofort wieder entweicht und wenn Du tagsüber die Fische im Teich beobachtest, wird dein Blick nicht gestört, der Stoffaustausch über die Oberfläche funktioniert so immer noch.
Deine geplante Tiefe von 2m schafft ja ein gutes Verhältnis von Oberfläche zu Volumen. Tiefer solltest Du aber nicht gehen, die Wassermasse erwärmt sich sonst im Frühjahr zu schwer und es muss zu lange zugeheizt werden.

Die Heizung sollte auch den Winter durchlaufen und eine Temperatur von 4-6° C sicherstellen, dass ist kalt genug für die erfordliche Winterruhe, nicht wärmer, sonst bleiben die Tiere zu aktiv. Mit der Heizung verhinderst Du aber ein zu starkes Auskühlen in langen Frostperioden.  Während des Winters kann der Teich ja mit zusätzlichem Isomaterial abgedeckt werden. die Kosten sind dann lange nicht so hoch wie die für den Herbst und das Frühjar
http://www.profi-zoo.de/
hier findest Du sogar eine preiswerte Unterwasserkamera, die die Bilder aus dem abgedeckten Winterteich auf deinen Bildschirm überträgt. 
So sitzt Du immer in der ersten Reihe!!!
Viel Spaß beim weiteren Planen und halte uns auf dem aufenden.
Gruß
Norbert


----------



## sanke10 (24. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Annett ! 

Wenn Ihr laufend den Klempner im Haus habt, frage Ihn nach einer Bodenheizung im Koiteich .Da müßte der Teich aber mit einer Betonsole versehen werden  und die Wände aus Stein. Das wird bei Koiteichen oft gemacht. Ist alles nur eine Kostenfrage.

                        Gruß Lenhart


----------



## Thorsten (24. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Lenhart,

das mit der Betonsole kann ich ja noch verstehen, aber warum müssen die Wände aus Stein sein ?(gemauert)


----------



## sanke10 (24. Sep. 2005)

hallo Thorsten

 Wenn ich mir schon eine Heizung in den Teich baue ,dann würde ich die Wände auch ordentlich Isolieren um sowenig Wärmeverlust wie möglich zu haben. Stein -Dämmung -Folie    
und bei Gemauerten Wänden bekommt man auch das größte Wasservolumen.  

           Gruß Lenhart


----------



## Annett (28. Sep. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Joachim hat mal mit dem Heizungsbauer unseres Vertrauens (auch Lieblingshandwerker genannt) gesprochen...
Die Antwort:
"Um 1g Wasser um 1°C zu erwärmen brauch man 1Ws"    8) 
Zum Rechnen hatte er wohl keine "Lust".
(ich hoffe, ich hab das jetzt richtig wiedergegeben...)

Das mit der Dämmung von Teichwand und -sohle leuchtet irgendwie ein.
Aber mauern? Da müssen wir erstmal mit was leichterem üben...


----------

